
Google Gooooooooooooooooooal Easter Egg - ashishbharthi
http://gizmodo.com/5558121
======
danielnicollet
This is hardly an "Easter Egg". Just a custom search results set like they
have for so many other searches - examples:
[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=time+paris)
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=whois+...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=whois+ycombinator.com&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=)
etc.

Sorry but are just fishing for traffic to your blog?

------
yurisagalov
Apparently this is making more people search for the term "world cup".

[http://www.google.com/trends/hottrends?sa=X&oi=prbx_hot_...](http://www.google.com/trends/hottrends?sa=X&oi=prbx_hot_trends&ct=title&q=world+cup)

Google: secretly shoving football down the US's throat

(and about time too! ;)

